# TTYS v rip DEXbrah, WOLFFF and those EADDouche peepz too 2014



## Mel22

rip m8s rip.


anyways

fuck yerr festivus forum. fuck yeah man. i eat up this xmas shit.

i adore xmas. i thoroughly enjoy it. it really is a marvellous and magical time of year...cosmic even. wondrous.

discuss.


----------



## Mel22

my xmas would be just a touch more lovely if i didnt have to cook for 35 peasants.

dammit peasants

y u do dis???? 


what are you all doing for xmas? positive responses only pls. it's xmas time, cheer up and put smiles on ur fken dials


----------



## subotai

I dont do shit for christmas.

it's a holiday for people who think other people genuinely enjoy their presence


----------



## Mel22

go talk to a counsellor about it, bitch. dont fking poo in my happy xmas thread please, you negative NELLY you.


----------



## slortaone

i live for that champagne breakfast

turkey, ham, chicken, crossaints, bread rolls (or scones )

fuckin all fruit ever grown

i dont drink champagne but for the fools mixing it with OJ good for them....

i feel as tho im forgetting alot but fuck it...

best breakfast ever


----------



## slortaone

oh yeah, and fucking Jarlsberg. dunno how i forgot that.


----------



## Mel22

Ty for the inspiration, ENOAAA.

Xmas morning, I will try this champagne breakfast and share some lovely pics. And you share yours. It will be lovely.

Your mummy is a lovely lady doing this for her fam


----------



## subotai

oh im pooing real bad mel its too late to stop it


----------



## Mel22

to all who need them


----------



## slortaone

oh most definatly... its ridiculous. i hope you get it poppin! :D

inspire is my middle name


----------



## Abject

XMAS HYPE


----------



## Mel22




----------



## pharmakos

posting in an epic thread


----------



## harmacologist

Jews!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## neversickanymore

Harm im going to get you a filter for the family pool. 

Just tell me which model? 


*NSFW*: 





























Mel22 said:


> my xmas would be just a touch more lovely if i didnt have to cook for 35 peasants.
> 
> dammit peasants
> 
> y u do dis????



wait, a peasant lover.. you fucking softy.


----------



## subotai

Mel22 said:


> to all who need them



all. i want for christmas is a picture of mel to put in a locket that I can carry around with me


----------



## Bob Loblaw

neversickanymore said:


> wait, a peasant lover.. you fucking softy.



Careful with that language, tough guy. Some spineless cretins might take offence & then we're all fucked.


----------



## neversickanymore

Bob Loblaw said:


> Careful with that language, tough guy. Some spineless cretins might take offence & then we're all fucked.



Bobby, your likely drinking to much nog.  This causing your brain to become week.  When it becomes week it produces thoughts like these.  

What do I care what spineless cretins think and how does their offense tie in with me being fucked.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Christmas means its time to get my azz back on the mountain and snowboard until it hurts (the good kinda hurt).


----------



## Blue_Phlame

RIP to those who aren't here anymore. 

I'm going to celebrate Xmas by doing at least one of the things dex & lw were known for. But stay alive in the process.


----------



## Mel22

greetings, friends.

I had a marvellous xmas. it was lots of work and a little bit stressful but it was lovely and im glad it happened and im glad it's over.

unfortunately, I didn't end up doing my champagne breakfast. xmas morning was wayyyy to hectic and I started shitting brixxxxxx big time because the 22kg sheep carcass wasn't going to cooked in time. it was cooked in time. it was okay. false alarm. remain calm.

ENOAA...show us ur pictures of ur breakfast!!!!!

I also spent a few days just before xmas up in the mountains. it was v nice. my bf got bitten by a snake. I saved him and am a true hero. I also did paragliding. 

all in all 9.7/10 xmas period would eat and mountain again.


----------



## Mel22

the joint smoking spot






 6/10 needs more beaches


----------



## iheartthisthread

Not really prime sheep terrain, but it's luvvvvly.

Rip lw.  I'll grow the shit out of some maize this year and think of you.


----------



## Eveleivibe

Mel22 said:


> greetings, friends.
> 
> I had a marvellous xmas. it was lots of work and a little bit stressful but it was lovely and im glad it happened and im glad it's over.
> 
> unfortunately, I didn't end up doing my champagne breakfast. xmas morning was wayyyy to hectic and I started shitting brixxxxxx big time because the 22kg sheep carcass wasn't going to cooked in time. it was cooked in time. it was okay. false alarm. remain calm.
> 
> ENOAA...show us ur pictures of ur breakfast!!!!!
> 
> I also spent a few days just before xmas up in the mountains. it was v nice. my bf got bitten by a snake. I saved him and am a true hero. I also did paragliding.
> 
> all in all 9.7/10 xmas period would eat and mountain again.



I don't know you very well but wish you a better christmas this time around 

Evey


----------



## Mel22

pretty hard to beat a 9.7/10

maybe if my boyfriend gets bitten by a crocodile this time instead it could bring me up to a 9.85. 9.9 if i see death roll.

thanks for the well-wishes and a merry xmas to you too EVEL.


----------



## Way|0st

wow i thought i was banned from here.  

I'm ONLY a little bummed i might have to update my tv when i get a new xbox this xmas.   i'm big into this christmas so i'm glad we can vent here


----------



## beagleboy

Ive got plans to experience the mall this year.
Its always been a favorite of mine.
Im buying myself an impact wrench to fix my scooter. I will buy a padded leather or performance material motorcycle jacket maybe with a removable liner to handle all of Floridas riding conditions.

Im going to have to mapquest directions for surface streets to the mall. 

Ill be cruising through Tudes Town. I shop at a few different stores in her Town. Maybe I wil buy her some tampons and a dildo to act weird around. She is so pure theres no telling what she would do.


----------



## Eveleivibe

Is this a RIP thread. Ok

Knock I miss you so fkn much every damn day. Why the fuck did you die? Why?  You were EADD. You cared so much its not fucking right that you're no longer with us. I'm so angry with you for dying but I love you so. You were so amazing. You cared so much. Do you know your sister PMd me to thank me for remembering you?  But why wouldn't I, Michael, there was no one like you. You suported me. You were there for us. This world is so fkn cruel to take you away from us. I never understood it, I can never understand it. I wish you were fkn here with us. I missyou, knock, every fucking day. You were not meant to be taken from us so young you fuckin werent. It's wrong on so many levels. 

Knock, please, give us a sign you are looking down on EADD n aprove of the mod team because I miss you like fucking hell n it's just WRONG, so wrong 

Evey


----------



## beagleboy

Mel22 said:


>



Just like some wise guy from Aus to post a gif in Americas true colors, red white and blue.


----------



## Seyer

I almost forgot about this fucking forum, wow


----------



## w01fg4ng




----------



## Pharcyde

Yay festivus forum!!!!


----------



## Owl Eyed

yo where the festivus nudie thread at.


----------



## Pharcyde

Gunna have to start it my man


----------



## Eveleivibe

Going to my parents with the little one which is usually fun as my siblings pop round to. My mam makes a lovely Christmas dinner n homemade stuffing n we always wind her up by putting on the Queen's speech (we don't like the Queen hahaha) but yea I'm looking fwd to it 

Evey


----------



## Mr.Hankey

Mel22 said:


> period would eat and mount


That's my idea of proper xmas also.


----------



## Bomboclat

Last year for christmas my boyfriends mom got so shithoused she made dinner, sat us all down, and then proclaimed she needed to go to bed and needed help getting there.

Cant wait for this year*~*~*~*


----------



## SmokingAces

Way|0st said:


> wow i thought i was banned from here.
> 
> *I'm ONLY a little bummed/b] i might have to update my tv when i get a new xbox this xmas.   i'm big into this christmas so i'm glad we can vent here*


*

You sure you're not totally bummed*


----------



## Mr.Hankey

not to mention perma bummed


----------



## LearntYoung

I need to complain about the forum skin somewhere. Guess that'll be here. Ugly.


----------



## bingey

Bomboclat said:


> Last year for christmas my boyfriends mom got so shithoused she made dinner, sat us all down, and then proclaimed she needed to go to bed and needed help getting there.
> 
> Cant wait for this year*~*~*~*



sounds too perfect where's the catch?


----------



## Mr.Hankey

He brutally raped, murdered and ate their bodies at boxing day.
Now he's looking for new victims.
No catch.


----------



## D's

This will be the third Christmas where my parents arnt wanting a thing to do with me.

Makes me think, when momma bird kicks her babies out of the nest.i dont think her babies ever come back, unless otherwise.

The only animal that celebrates christmas has got to be the Monarch Butterfly. They like all meet up at the same christmas tree every year, and exchange butterfly kisses.


----------



## SmokingAces

LearntYoung said:


> I need to complain about the forum skin somewhere. Guess that'll be here. Ugly.



U shouldn't look in the mirror so much breh


----------



## D's

Sid said:


> U shouldn't look in the mirror so much breh



He's gotta see if his bumhole is strechy enough before he goes to work.


----------



## Bomboclat

BingeBoy said:


> sounds too perfect where's the catch?



The catch is that her alcoholism tends to be the focus of the night and NOT MY PERFECT OUTFIT WHICH I SLAVED FOR HOURS TRYING TO GET JUST RIGHT


----------



## SmokingAces

D's said:


> He's gotta see if his bumhole is strechy enough before he goes to work.



Jeez he actually checks that. It's dragging on the ground ffs you could park a bus in it surely that's stretchy enough? Or you mean he tries to get it back to stretchy rather than saggy before work? LearntYoung arsehole maintainance is serious business he says, not everyone's got the saghole yo


----------



## bingey

Bomboclat said:


> The catch is that her alcoholism tends to be the focus of the night and NOT MY PERFECT OUTFIT WHICH I SLAVED FOR HOURS TRYING TO GET JUST RIGHT



Exuse me I forgot I was speaking to a lady


----------



## Mr.Hankey

Yeah never forget that or he'll bitch slap you with his pink purse.


----------



## LearntYoung

10/12 never forget


----------



## Way|0st

it's pretty crazy thinking about all the christmas cards flying around in the sky this time of year.


----------



## Bomboclat

LearntYoung said:


> 10/12 never forget



What the fuck happened on October 12th?


----------



## bingey

^
Dunno I stopped keeping track after september 11th


----------



## LearntYoung

Bomboclat said:


> What the fuck happened on October 12th?


Dumb 'Murican system is dumb.


----------



## Mr.Hankey

It's not dumb.
It's just illogical.
Not to mention dumb.


----------



## w01fg4ng

On 11.6.12, 5,059 miles from Europe and one mile high in the air (that's 5,280 feet), the rest of the world watched as several Americans voted to legalize marijuana in the State of Colorado.

Having only two TV stations, most of the rest of the world hadn't much choice but to sit back and watch what they could only dream of doing.  

Now that most of the rest of the world see's America's true power they dwell on the insignificant and hold onto their outdated ideas of numerology in an attempt to stay relevant.


----------



## LearntYoung

Mr.Hankey said:


> It's not dumb.
> It's just illogical.
> Not to mention dumb.


This made me lolz


----------



## w01fg4ng




----------



## LearntYoung

I would love that :D


----------



## w01fg4ng

OK I'll be nice this one time and make pancakes for everyone but it sure isn't going to be that crepe crap.  Happy Holidays.


*NSFW*: 












*NSFW*:


----------



## LearntYoung

Merry new year!


----------



## Sprout

w01fg4ng said:


>



Can I smoke my pancake?
If not you're all cunts and "forum's gone to shit" or whatever bullshit is fashionable to say these days.


----------



## Way|0st

opening christmas cards gets boring after you stop getting ones with money in them haha


----------



## Eveleivibe

I don't do Christmas cards I can't be bothered. Waste of money, waste of time n waste of paper. I just do the presents n wishing Merry Christmas. I used to get people's addresses n write them cards but it was time consuming n expensive I stopped doing it. My loved ones n frienfs know I'm thinking of them n not just at Christmas n new year but ALWAYS 

Evey


----------



## Way|0st

yea if you are not sending money chances are people aren't opening/reading urs anyway.


----------



## Eveleivibe

Way|0st said:


> yea if you are not sending money chances are people aren't opening/reading urs anyway.



hahahahaha you've a very peculiar way of viewing things, WO, but you make me laugh lol

But if you've such a strong belief in sending / receiving money in a card I won'r begrudge you sending me £100 
Please send to <-------------- aftermentioned addressed n make it snappy. For some reason the last time the post was delivered to the moon was 1969 with some nutter talking a small step. Funny we've no steps on the moon like I said, barkin' lol :D 

I'm on 3fpm for the first time so apologies for shite jokes / posts  Merry Christmas, WO xxxxx

*To Ali:* do we have guidelines for this sub-forum---or is it just the BLUA?  If we've guidelines I'd please like to read them. For instance, are we allowed to mention substances here or are they forbidden similar to the recovery social threads? I acknowledge that this sub-forum is a focus on the festive period so obviously not a huge focus on drugs so I'm meaning in passing like what I've taken i really want to familiarise myself with what is n isn't allowed on here. Thank you  xxxx  

Evey


----------



## Seyer

You gotta be fucking kidding me


----------



## LearntYoung

I kit, you knot


----------



## Way|0st

I'M JUST TYRING TO SAY christmas is a little better when you're getting more stuff.  Facts.


----------



## Mr.Hankey

w01fg4ng said:


> Having only two TV stations


I have a feeling I know what Santan is bringing you this xmas...


----------



## w01fg4ng

Sprout said:


> Can I smoke my pancake?
> If not you're all cunts and "forum's gone to shit" or whatever bullshit is fashionable to say these days.


Just remember to write a trip report.



Mr.Santanic said:


> I have a feeling I know what Santan is bringing you this xmas...


Santan really must like me.  Personally, I only turn on my TV for exactly two reasons (or stations if you will):

1)  Playstation - Vidya games/Netflix & Chill
2)  Basketball


Any other reason is for the birds.


----------



## Pharcyde

Way|0st said:


> I'M JUST TYRING TO SAY christmas is a little better when you're getting more stuff.  Facts.


Bahahahaaa excellent


----------



## Mr.Hankey

Moist excellent.


----------



## stayhealthy970

I got like a foot of snow  last night this morning


----------



## Mr.Hankey

I got an arm of snow.
WHITE BICEP POWER TO TEH PPL!
Now need some more white stuff to the tricep area.


----------



## LearntYoung

Triple t team - terminate!


----------



## Way|0st

i want to kill myself around this week of christnmas usually 

like if i dont get enough stuff haha


----------



## LearntYoung

All I want for Christmas is JEWS!


----------



## bingey

just go to amsterdam yo


----------



## LearntYoung

All I found was a dusty book, written by some weird kid. 

I just got back from my exam. Couldn't find the concentration and discipline to properly study for it, yet I think I did amazing! It was basically an exam about drugs and their effects, but they called it medicine.


----------



## Bomboclat

That's the GHB talking. In reality you stumbled into the exam room, quietly threw up into your backpack, and then passed out on the exam. Youre actually still in there fast asleep.


----------



## bingey

^
yes that's why you take downers to class and psychs and stims before exams everybody knows that LY!


----------



## Seyer

Snow doesn't even exist in northern Europe anymore lol


----------



## bingey

^
hey we have a one in twenty chance of a white x-mas over here so don't  be such a buzzkilll!


----------



## LearntYoung

I jingle all the bells


----------



## Seyer

Jingle my balls


----------



## LearntYoung

It'd be my pleasure to pleasure you


----------



## Way|0st

i dont even know if thats appropriate for here guys .

i'm going out early tomorrow to get more stuff


----------



## LearntYoung

I would love to know the appropriate guys.

Tomorrow I'm going to get out, more early stuff


----------



## Pharcyde

BingeBoy said:


> ^
> hey we have a one in twenty chance of a white x-mas over here so don't  be such a buzzkilll!


Us too this year. Gunna sposed to be like 40 something . but its cool cuz I hate winter


----------



## Seyer




----------



## Bomboclat

Its fucking 48 and raining here. Fuck is up California?


----------



## PotatoMan

it's pretty sunny and relaxed here in the 3rd world.

hell i may even drink a few beers before church...


----------



## Felonious Monk

Bomboclat said:


> Its fucking 48 and raining here. Fuck is up California?



I know!  So fucked.  It's warmer back in Maryland and NY today.

Anybody else watch the Festivus episode of Seinfeld last night?  I'd never seen it before, it was a good episode.


----------



## D's

I'm not getting banned again.
Merry Christmas.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Warm at 66F


----------



## Felonious Monk

Captain.Heroin said:


> Warm at 66F



Really?  Aren't you in SoCal too?  51 in LA right now at 8:30PM.


----------



## PotatoMan

thank god i did not have to go to church..


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Felonious Monk said:


> Really?  Aren't you in SoCal too?  51 in LA right now at 8:30PM.



I normally am but I escaped temporarily. 

The zoo keeper will find me and put me back in my cage soon.


----------



## bingey

> Location: My hopes are blighted, my heart is broken, my life a burden, everything around me is sad and mournful; earth has become distasteful to me, and human voices distract me. It is mercy to let me die, for if I live I shall lose my reason and become mad.



I'm guessing he's in Ohio


----------



## Captain.Heroin

BingeBoy said:


> I'm guessing he's in Ohio



Qft


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Captain.Heroin said:


> Qft



rip 2 years ago


----------



## pharmakos

ahhhhhhhhhh festivus


----------



## Mr.Hankey

festipuss


----------



## pharmakos

Mr.Hankey said:


> festipuss



I know you are but what am I?


----------



## Mr.Hankey

testipuss


----------



## herbavore

festiwusses.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

its cold


----------



## herbavore

^In southern California??


----------



## Captain.Heroin

herbavore said:


> ^In southern California??



yeah I mean not freezing but it touched 50, maybe 48

has been 70's so it was a sudden drop in temp.


----------



## zephyr

Am i noughty


----------



## zephyr

Can i be called Mrs Claus plz


----------



## Captain.Heroin

all i want for xmas is more package pics

pls santa zephyr, pls?


----------



## tathra

so ready for the holiday season to be over.  at least national hangover day might end up being a good one this time.


----------



## Shambles

^ Your post date is two days in the future. Kewl. Lottery numbers? Thought not. Prick 

PS: WTF? Is that just me? Even without the drugs


----------



## Speed King

I seem to close threads and I don't know why?


----------



## invegauser

your a closer, it's who you are, it's what you do and no one else does it like you, others are gonna fail and imitations pale in comparison when getting left in the dust trying to misappropriate the real deal... it's the name of the game.

"in school yards Speed King is a euphemism for a hard on!"


----------



## Xorkoth

Oh my god yes


----------

